# *Finally* took Smokey to the vet...



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

**Finally* took Smokey to the vet...UPDATE on page 2!*

to have his mouth looked at since his gums were slightly red. One of his bottom teeth had fallen out and he had a sore in his mouth.

He's dropped a few ounces in weight. He was 9 lbs. 2 oz. when I took him in to be neutered back in late December. As of today, he weighs 8 lbs. 14 oz. He also has a fever of 103 degrees Fahrenheit. I'm not sure what the normal temperature is for a cat, but the vet wasn't too concerned. The vet gave him two injections--one was for antibiotics and the other one was an injection of Depo Medrol 20. The vet gave, and filled two prescriptions, for him. The first one is an antibiotic - Clindamycin Hydrochloride Drops (1 ml twice a day and the other is a vitamin-mineral supplement/pain reliever called Pet-Tinic (0.25 ml twice a day). They want me to bring him back in one to weeks to check his mouth and to run some blood tests on him. I'm guessing the whole shebang to see if his FIV/FeLV is starting to manifest? I hope not. I've only had him back for just about 3 weeks.

Has anyone had any experience with Clindamycin and Pet-Tinic? Is there anything I should look for? Anything extra I should give him (like acidopholus)? Any help/information would really be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi there - hope Smokey starts to feel better soon...

For humans, Clindamycin is famously tied to the risk of very serious bacterial diarrhea, sometimes as soon as a few days into the course of meds, or up to six months later... 

Since Smokey is already at risk of being health compromised, I think your instinct about probiotics is spot on, I would definitely do that for him! They won't harm him, and they may really help. 

Hope it goes well...

Fran


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks, Fran. What forms does acidopholus come in? Is it something that I can put in his food? I already know that I'm going to have a heck of a time getting the medicines in him, so, if I can avoid another liquid being squirted in his mouth, I'll do it.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Seems to me that you can get it either in liquid or powder form, and it should be just fine mixed into food...

Fran


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

Hope Smokey's mouth feels better soon.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Clyndamiacin was used on me after I had a skin graft about twenty months ago and the doner site became infected. I seem to remember it is used for those hard to get rid of bugs. It worked but I had to have two rounds of seven days. No ill effects for me.

But! About five months ago I had an outbreak of infection around the graft site with no apparent reason for it.

My best wshes for Smokey.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

My concern would be the Depo-medrol which has been proven to cause Congestive Heart Failure in cats. Watch for difficulty breathing.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Kobster said:


> My concern would be the Depo-medrol which has been proven to cause Congestive Heart Failure in cats. Watch for difficulty breathing.


I will. But would just one shot cause CHF? Or would it be more like a few doses of Depo-medrol?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

my4kitties said:


> to have his mouth looked at since his gums were slightly red. One of his bottom teeth had fallen out and he had a sore in his mouth.
> 
> He's dropped a few ounces in weight. He was 9 lbs. 2 oz. when I took him in to be neutered back in late December. As of today, he weighs 8 lbs. 14 oz. He also has a fever of 103 degrees Fahrenheit. I'm not sure what the normal temperature is for a cat, but the vet wasn't too concerned. The vet gave him two injections--one was for antibiotics and the other one was an injection of Depo Medrol 20. The vet gave, and filled two prescriptions, for him. The first one is an antibiotic - Clindamycin Hydrochloride Drops (1 ml twice a day and the other is a vitamin-mineral supplement/pain reliever called Pet-Tinic (0.25 ml twice a day). They want me to bring him back in one to weeks to check his mouth and to run some blood tests on him. I'm guessing the whole shebang to see if his FIV/FeLV is starting to manifest? I hope not. I've only had him back for just about 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


Im by far not an expert on FeLv but Im questioning a few things this vet is doing. Im surprised he gave him a steriod shot when Smokey has a suppressed immune system! I would think that is the last thing he would do!!!!

The way we found out our Toby had FeLv is from an angry red spot on the roof of his mouth. My vet gave him antibiotics and an oral rinse to squirt in his mouth daily (now that was fun!!!:?)

They recommend giving a probiotic if your cat is on Clindamycin. Side Effects of Clindamycin HCL in Cats | eHow.com If he wont eat yogurt what I normally do is buy an active acidopholus from the local health food store from its refridgerator case so I know its really active and add it to baby food ham or turkey or what ever is your Smokys fav.

Ive been very happy with the results of using Maitake DMG Liquid vitamins because it helps the immune system. Varys in price on line so shop it. But last a long time even though its a bit pricey. Im thinking it would be more effective than the Pet-tinic. My vet turned me on to it.

When your vet says he wants to run some more blood tests, what is the reason for it? What tests? Does he think the felv has become cancer or what? I just hate to see you spending a lot of money unless it is merited. Esp when we are all struggling in this economy.

I think it was Katlover13 that was on this felv support group? Felvtalk Info Page

Two reference books Id recommend to you to find at your used book store or used on amazon is-The New Natural Cat by Anitra Frazier & Dr Pitcairn complete guide to Natural Health for Dogs and Cats by Richard H. Pitcairn DVM. Theyve been a great help to me.

You know Ive been pulling for Smokey and want everything to turn out for him. Sending prayers and healing energy his way.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Merry, I'm going to call the vet on Monday. I'm concerned about Smokey. The receptionist/vet tech did tell me that the Clindamycin would cause either vomiting or diarrhea. Smokey has thrown up once, but it wasn't a whole lot _and_ there was a small hairball in it, so I'm being pessimistically optimistic. If I see more, then I'll know that it's because of the Clindamycin than a hairball.

Does Maitake DMG Liquid have any side effects? The other vet tech in the office said that Pet-tinic does cause grogginess and that's why the vet only prescribed 0.25 ml instead of a full ml. I gave some to Smokey last night. When I checked on him this morning, he was slightly out of it. Now, it could be because my son's room was hot, but I'm not going to give the Pet-tinic to Smokey and see if it's from the heat or if it was a reaction to it.

One other concern I'm going to bring up with the vet when I call is that Smokey's left pupil was/is slightly larger than the right. It was also dilating slightly. When I put him in the window to see if it would stop, it didn't and the pupil remained slightly larger.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

my4kitties said:


> Merry, I'm going to call the vet on Monday. I'm concerned about Smokey. The receptionist/vet tech did tell me that the Clindamycin would cause either vomiting or diarrhea. Smokey has thrown up once, but it wasn't a whole lot _and_ there was a small hairball in it, so I'm being pessimistically optimistic. If I see more, then I'll know that it's because of the Clindamycin than a hairball.
> 
> Does Maitake DMG Liquid have any side effects? The other vet tech in the office said that Pet-tinic does cause grogginess and that's why the vet only prescribed 0.25 ml instead of a full ml. I gave some to Smokey last night. When I checked on him this morning, he was slightly out of it. Now, it could be because my son's room was hot, but I'm not going to give the Pet-tinic to Smokey and see if it's from the heat or if it was a reaction to it.
> 
> One other concern I'm going to bring up with the vet when I call is that Smokey's left pupil was/is slightly larger than the right. It was also dilating slightly. When I put him in the window to see if it would stop, it didn't and the pupil remained slightly larger.


When I looked up Pet-tinic its suppose to be a vitamin. Why would it have grogginess? That is weird. There are no side affects from the Maitake DMG. In fact my vet which also does shelter medicine has a local shelter use it on all the cats! Most cats come into shelters sick and are stressed so it helps esp with immune system.

If Smokey just threw up once and hair was in it I wouldnt be too concerned. Do you have any Petromalt? I use that for hairballs and works really well and most of my fosters will lick it off my fingers. Few picky ones wont. Mostly keep an eye on too much vomiting & or diarrhea that could cause him to dehydrate. From my reading of Clindamycin it said it was used on oral infections so must be the antibiotic that is effective for that type issue. ( Clindamycin: Oral Antibiotic For Dogs & Cats - 1800PetMeds )

The eye thing would really concern me too. I have no idea about that one. Didnt say it could be a side effect of the med either! Your a great cat mom.. bath him in love --- that is a very effective medicine too! :wink:


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Sending humble, respectful prayers to the Kitty Guardian Angels for Smokey, Renée :angel


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

gunterkat said:


> Sending humble, respectful prayers to the Kitty Guardian Angels for Smokey, Renée :angel


Thank you, John. I'm trying not to freak out because I know my freaking out won't do Smokey any good. It's just that I am literally flat broke from taking him to the vet on Friday. I won't get my next unemployment check until Thursday and after I deposit it, the funds won't be available until Friday morning...so that's the earliest I can get him back to the vet.


----------



## madie (Apr 20, 2010)

Renee, hang in there. you just started smokey's clindamycin so give it time to work. medications take time/days to build up in the system and work, esp. these antibiotics. it's only been 2 days so i think it is too soon to think of anything 'bad'. My prayers and thoughts for you. 
I too am unemployed and know exactly how it is watch every cent. i just had a sudden scare with my cat last week and i was so worried i couldnt shoulder the bills if she had to have surgery. So yes, i understand how it is like....please hang in there.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Well, Mr. Smokey is doing much, MUCH better! What ever was wrong with him the other day (it's looking like it was the heat) seems to have been a one time thing. We've had the A/C on here and he's not groggy. I'm giving him a bit of yogurt to protect him from the loss of the good bacteria that's getting destroyed along with the bad from the antibiotics. 

We've been letting him out more and more and he loves it. The re-introduction process is going well. Lucky still hisses (as in hey! you're in my space), but will stay in same room. Star isn't as nervous as he was when Smokey is let out, and he too, will stay in the same room. Midnight?? Well, she's another story. She still postures (arched back, ears back, growls and hisses), but she hasn't tried to attack him. Which is good, right? She will try to find the highest place in the room just to show that she's the alpha and will glare at Smokey. Smokey just gives her slow blinks. He's not trying to take over. He knows this is her house. 

Oh! And Smokey absolutely _*LOVES*_ being combed. Lauren decided to comb him last night and he let her. He even rolled on his back so that she could get his tummy. The other three don't like getting their tummies combed at all. He just layed there, purring like crazy and looking punch drunk happy...a far cry from Saturday.

And finally, my Shmoo isn't stinky anymore! Yay! So the antibiotics are working on the sore in his mouth. I can now kiss him and snuzzle my face in his belly for without grimacing!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Renee, that made my day! What wonderful news.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

What an awesome update! I have been so afraid to click into the topic and see how he was doing. I am so glad I did, though. How wonderful that he is a love-bug and enjoys being groomed. 
Loves & Hugs to all and especially for you and your Schmoo.


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm so happy that he's feeling better.


----------

